# Good Morning from Exeter 2011 NABBA



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Just wanted to say good morning and who's comming to the Exeter Nabba show today?

I'm making my 1st appearance today and I'm find it hard to sleep as I'm chacking for some water.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Best of luck for the show buddy. Have a blast up there


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks mate. Looking forward to it now.


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I will be there on the judging table, all the best for your first show mate


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

Good luck buddy hope you have a good day.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Good luck mate


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Good luck fella have a good one


----------



## demey (May 5, 2010)

Best of luck m8


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks guys. Pre judging is all done now. Feeling really exhausted and the sugars are catching up with me now. On the Adams ale now! Lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Did you do the first timers mate?


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

How was it fella?


----------



## onlysiuk (Jul 29, 2006)

How did you get on?


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Just got back home with 1st place in the fist timers. Thanks for all your well wishes guys.

Was very nervous being my 1st show and have never even been to a BB show int life. I enjoyed it as much as i could but hopefuly it gets easier as you learn what your doing. Bloody good turn out and well put together by the organisers.

Thanks NABBA and everyone who took place/part


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

a big well done.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Brilliant result and glad you enjoyed the day. Get any pictures?


----------



## demey (May 5, 2010)

Well done fella, great news


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Well done mate, you looked brilliant!


----------



## onlysiuk (Jul 29, 2006)

Excellent news about your first place! Well done!  I bet that you are well chuffed! Will you be back there again next year? What's up next for you?


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for all your kind comments. Will be back at Exeter next year for sure but still making my mind up about doing the finals as I didn't really think past the day. I was just happy to take part and didn't expect a invite so it's something to think hard about.

On reflection on last night I wish I had used the stage more and put more in to my routine but I just kept it simple which was good for but really would of loved to have maybe pleased the crowed more. Something else to work on next time now I have a better insight of preparing for the show which should leave more time to work in my routine.

Will be spending the next day or so relaxing with the missy & kids who have all suffered in the prep of the show due to not being able to celebrate birthdays to the full with them and time away from home etc.

Will be looking into this years training, food, weaknesses and things I have learnt over the past weeks of prep. Building, improving, making thing work better for me and since starting training 19 months ago it makes more sense day by day.

The body is a amazing tool and everyone on that stage yesterday were winners.


----------



## onlysiuk (Jul 29, 2006)

Well you look great for someone who has only been training for 19 months! I'm planning on being in Exeter next year, hopefully being a "first timer" if all goes according to plan! As with the routine, etc - I'm sure it will all come together in time. Like you say, you're still learning. Hope you have a good relaxing time with your family as you deserve it!


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks dude. Hope you make the show for next year and do well. At the time I wanted it just to be over but the next moring I would do anything to do it again. So make a meal out of it dude!


----------



## onlysiuk (Jul 29, 2006)

LOL Okay! I hope to see you there then! You must still be on a high after yesterday! You should do some pics of you with the trophy and share them with us.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

You looked very good mate, if it fits in with your family then I would seriously consider doing the finals I think with another 7-8lbs off you could do some real damage at the finals.....

Congrats mate


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Well done mate.

Any pics ?


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Here's a few pics from the day-

Pep before pre judging



















Ready to roll-



















Didn't expect what I got-



















A little PR in Exeter City Centre!










By the evening show I was a little bloated due to my sugar and lucozde over indulgence!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I'll say it again good job you listened to me at breakfast!! lol, awesome mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

big silver back said:


> I'll say it again good job you listened to me at breakfast!! lol, awesome mate


was you wearing a blue t-shirt mate?


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> was you wearing a blue t-shirt mate?


Yes mate, was hoping to have a chat but i could see was busy judging. What was it like being on the other side, enjoy it mate?


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Ah that was you!!! Thanks so much for putting up with is at breakfast!!

It was nice to meet you.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

The Big Dog said:


> Ah that was you!!! Thanks so much for putting up with is at breakfast!!
> 
> It was nice to meet you.


You too mate, no probs! Get into it for southport now mate, i little harder an you'll shock a lot of poeple up there!! Brilliant physique


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice one must have been nerve racking


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Awesome physique pal


----------



## onlysiuk (Jul 29, 2006)

Fantastic pics Big Dog! You looked amazing! No wonder you got first place! Now I'll have my work cut out if I'm to make it with the "first timers" next year!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

big silver back said:


> Yes mate, was hoping to have a chat but i could see was busy judging. What was it like being on the other side, enjoy it mate?


I will be judging the welsh in 3 weeks time so catch me then mate if your going?

I loved the judging certainly different to competing.....


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> I will be judging the welsh in 3 weeks time so catch me then mate if your going?
> 
> I loved the judging certainly different to competing.....


Pscarb can you check my journal out please mucka xx


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> I will be judging the welsh in 3 weeks time so catch me then mate if your going?
> 
> I loved the judging certainly different to competing.....


We will deffo catch up then mate, judging that did it make you wish you were up on stage? after all its gotta be in your blood to compete i reckon


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Awesome job, thats some tan really shows the muscle definetion in amazing deatail.

You must be very proud


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Well done buddy. Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for all you kind words. Was a great day and everyone did the West proud. I'm now having a super food blow out before resuming preparation for the finals. Thanks again


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

NoodleArms said:


> Pscarb can you check my journal out please mucka xx


 Not sure how I feel about the kisses  what do you want me to check buddy?



big silver back said:


> We will deffo catch up then mate, judging that did it make you wish you were up on stage? after all its gotta be in your blood to compete i reckon


 It did when I saw the fukcing sword for the overall  it is in my blood but the judging has really challenged me as I want to be a good judge...next year will be my year....


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Quick question @ Paul. Can competitors ask for their score cards? If so who?

Wouldn't mind to see/have the judges views and something to have to help me improve on things.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The Big Dog said:


> Quick question @ Paul. Can competitors ask for their score cards? If so who?
> 
> Wouldn't mind to see/have the judges views and something to have to help me improve on things.


You can request the score cards from Tony turner but essentially they will not tell you much just how many judges placed you first, not many add comments.....but if you asked any judge they would be able to tell you....


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Could always do with critique from a judges point of view wether it be in form of a score card or your opinion. Feedback good and bad is welcome. Thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The Big Dog said:


> Could always do with critique from a judges point of view whether it be in form of a score card or your opinion. Feedback good and bad is welcome. Thanks


this is my opinion on what you could do to improve mate....

1 - you need to drop approx 7-10lbs this will harden you up especially in the legs giving you a bigger illusion of size.

2 - open up your posing more.....your posing is to close to your body....

3 - use less dream tan or use jan tana hi def mousse as a base then the dream tan as a top up back stage it will give you a more drier look (picture out in exeter shows this)

4 - smile....this is a much overlooked thing but as a judge to see someone is enjoying there stage time draws you to them.....

these are only my opinions mate....


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks Paul. Will defiantly take this on board. Thanks


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Massive congrats to you for taking 1st Big Dog!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Well done Big Dog. Looking really good mate. KFC now :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

The Big Dog said:


> Thanks Paul. Will defiantly take this on board. Thanks


no problem mate, you have some real potential and will do well....


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Well done Big Dog. Looking really good mate. KFC now :lol:


I'm having a bit of everthy! Pizza hut, kfc, maccies, BK along with all other fine eateries I might come across.


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks dude. It was a brilliant result and a great experience.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Great phyisique!

i rember your threads about Primordial Products not long ago and you didnt look half as good as you do now!


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you.

PP products are great and I highly recommend anyone who is wanting to use PH's to give them a try with their solid diet and training plan.


----------

